# 602.10 Compliance?



## jar546 (Oct 5, 2010)

Another municipality where I am only used for certain inspections.  In this case, I am there for electrical only and of course kept my mouth shut.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 5, 2010)

Another angle


----------



## Forest (Oct 5, 2010)

Yes, it's wrong,But is this one of Pa's detached structures under 1000 sq ft not requiring permits?


----------



## vegas paul (Oct 5, 2010)

Just because it doesn't require a permit doesn't mean it can be built without complying with the code...  I hate those "no-permit exceptions" for that very reason.  I'd rather issue free permits, and free inspections for sheds, walls, fences, etc.

Unless you ahve some very unusually written local amendments, your ahj can require code compliance even if a permit is not required.


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 5, 2010)

Jeff,

It looks like you could have a whole other career just taking photos of

construction / code issues!

Maybe you can start a subsidiary to "Jeff's Inspection Services",  ...hire

some more inspectors to just take photos!        Just look at how

successful Mike Holmes Show has become.    People DO want to see

this type of stuff!

.


----------



## Coug Dad (Oct 5, 2010)

What's the story with the electrical box and pad in front of the garage door?


----------



## Glennman CBO (Oct 5, 2010)

Coug, That's what I was wondering! Is it an optical illusion?


----------



## globe trekker (Oct 5, 2010)

That looks similar to a communications cabinet.   I'm guessing that the owners

will be relocating it to a more suitable location.

.


----------



## rktect 1 (Oct 5, 2010)

Looks like they may need to get an engineer at this point.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 5, 2010)

This is a large township with pre-1999 ordinances.  A permit was required.  Even if one was not, there is still a problem.  This garage has its own electrical service, will be insulated and heated.


----------



## north star (Oct 5, 2010)

** * **

2008 NEC, Article 230.2©(3) & (D) allows the installation of an additional meter.

** * **


----------



## GHRoberts (Oct 5, 2010)

That is a large garage. Perhaps they only need to use 2 of the doors.


----------



## Architect1281 (Oct 5, 2010)

Co-Lateral Damage is in your future


----------



## JBI (Oct 5, 2010)

The box is actually pretty far from the doors, but the (lack of) braced panels... could be a problem.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Oct 5, 2010)

I've seen this before.

Drive by next year this time.  It's going to be a house.

Those "narrow walls that don't work" are all over Oklahoma; in very large, very expensive new homes.

Uncle Bob


----------



## Mule (Oct 6, 2010)

Well they got close to complying! They split the doors up so the headers are not over 18'.

Are those 30' 2X8's in the 2nd picture for ceiling joists?


----------



## Daddy-0- (Oct 6, 2010)

Looks like an APA portal for braced walls which I believe requires continuous header that goes all the way to the corner and plate washers or hold down brackets at the sill. What did I miss?


----------



## Architect1281 (Oct 8, 2010)

the  service entrasnce location for the garage would only wok if posted "Smart Cars only beyond this point"


----------



## Mule (Oct 26, 2010)

Daddy-0- said:
			
		

> Looks like an APA portal for braced walls which I believe requires continuous header that goes all the way to the corner and plate washers or hold down brackets at the sill. What did I miss?


Just the outside part of the headers need to go all the way to the corner. The interior portions do not.


----------



## High Desert (Oct 26, 2010)

Jar, did you get a new hairdo or something? I swear you looked different than your avatar whan I met you in Baltimore.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Oct 26, 2010)

jar,

There definately big! garage doors I mean!

Quote by Uncle Bob "I've seen this before.

pc1


----------



## Belly John (Nov 1, 2010)

None is mandatory, because those laws don't apply to you...It is really good practice to save them in multiple medium for at least 10 years.


----------

